

Ask HN: Do patent trolls hassle open source projects? - null_ptr

Does it make a difference if the project is commercial or not?<p>Hypothetical scenario. Say I have a moderately successful application and I publish all or parts of its source code. How likely is this to make me a target for patent trolls?<p>No matter the nature of a product, it's fair to assume that at least something somewhere in its implementation has already been done and patented - I remember reading about a linked list patent some while ago.
======
lifeguard
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO_Group#SCO-
Linux_lawsuits_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO_Group#SCO-
Linux_lawsuits_and_controversies) If you ever meet cowboy Darl, be sure to
laugh heartily in his greedy face.

If your software threatens monopolies, they will fight back.

